# Boar Hunting



## jhammond_25 (May 17, 2010)

A few friends and myself are planning a boar hunt in Ohio after deer season. I've been researching Zaleski State Park and Vinton county. It seems that area has the largest concentration of pigs. If this is so, where would be a good place to start considering the area is huge? I live in Southern Ohio. So, if there are other locations. Please let me know.


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

weve killed a lot around grouse point. We hunt zaleski a lot once the snow starts hitting. We usually stay on top of them pretty good. They move a lot. pm me your number and Ill call you the next time we go. Its usually a good time.


----------



## jhammond_25 (May 17, 2010)

Thank you for the information. I'm sending you a PM now.


----------



## jhammond_25 (May 17, 2010)

Any other suggestions?


----------



## bigmac27 (Feb 2, 2010)

I have also been looking into to hunting wild boar in ohio but have no idea where to start. where is zaleski state park?


----------



## FINN (Sep 21, 2007)

I have researched boar hunting in ohio but never gone. I've been told asking farmers is the best way to go about it. They can't stand em' and ODNR wants em' gone too. Vinton County has a lot and Zaleski is inside Vinton so it's the best place to start. Also the other big pocket for boar is out Central- Western Ohio I read on DNR's site. 

Great idea for hunting them in the snow! They'd be easy to track and blood trails would be bright. I have gear and I've wanted to hunt boar for awhile I just don't want to go out alone because there so damn smart and aggressive.
That's not really a one man job. I will definitely go if you want to get a crew together or share info about it. It's so much bigger a challenge than deer I don't care what anybody says, i'd rather bag a boar than a buck! 

Let me know, i'm down anytime after next week


----------



## jhammond_25 (May 17, 2010)

Zaleski is in Vinton County


----------



## Bonecrusher (Aug 7, 2010)

I have also been very interested in this myself. I just haven't had the time or the place to go. Pretty sure I could get FishinTechnician to make the trip to. I know I would be more than happy to get after them. Shoot me a PM and maybe we can work out a hunt. I may be able to get a hold of some private land in Vinton county to hit. I had permission for it but never went and never asked about renewing it.


----------



## jhammond_25 (May 17, 2010)

bonecrusher, sounds like a plan. PM coming.


----------



## atvdog (Jan 17, 2011)

can my son and i join r hunting group..will be first timers for boar..thanks please pm


----------



## ODNR3723 (Apr 12, 2007)

We were looking to go as well and I spoke with the forest officer from zaleski on friday. He said he has been bombarded with calls about boar hunting. He said he does not see me many pigs on zaleski. May want to give them a call before you head down. I talked to a buddy and got permission to hunt his farm. There are supposed to be some pigs on it but we will see. Good luck


----------

